# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Гададхаре Пандиту прабху >  Предел духовного развития определен свыше

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Гададхара пандит прабху, следующий вопрос по книге "Веданта - суть послания Вед", связан с темой нашей духовной ограниченности. 

На стр.16 Введения вы пишете: "Наиболее необычным в учении Мадхвачарьи представляется его толкование о различиях, неизбежно изначально присутствующих в природе разных живых существ. Конечно, во всех традициях вайшнавов присутствует концепция об иерархии духовного старшинства среди джив как слуг Бога, но Мадхвачарья на основе Веданты объясняет много интересных подробностей в этом вопросе, В частности, высшее предопределение, касающееся неизменности духовного потенциала каждой души, рассматривается им как важнейший аспект духовного знания". 

Далее, на стр.230-231 приводится цитата из Вараха-пураны: "Поскольку Брахма и иные дживы изначально обладают неодинаковыми достоинствами, блаженство и иные качества Всевышнего отражаются в них совершенно по-разному".

Далее, на стр.251 в разделе Сиддханта вы пишите: "Способность прикладывать сознательные усилия в служении Богу также предначертана каждому свыше, как четко зафиксированный духовный потенциал личности". И ниже на той же странице: "Духовное осознание, как и блаженство освобождения, дается каждому по особому предопределению в рамках вселенской иерархии". 

Теперь вопросы:

1. По отрывку на стр.16. На основе каких конкретно шлок Веданты Мадхвачарья строит эту концепцию изначального неравенства душ?

2. По цитатам на стр.251. Правильно ли я понял, что способность прикладывать сознательные усилия в духовной практике ограничена свыше? И означает ли это, что когда человек становится на духовный путь, сначала он чувствует заметный прогресс в очищении и понимании, но через какое-то время он чувствует, что уперся в какой-то невидимый "потолок" и не может или даже не хочет пойти выше, как-будто бы он достиг какого-то естественного предела? Означает ли это, что есть естественный кармический предел духовного развития на каждую жизнь? То есть, как сила кармы не позволяет человеку стать выше ростом или богаче, чем отпущено судьбой, так и сила обусловленности не позволяет человеку беспрепятственно духовно развиваться в рамках одной жизни, и ему еще придется неоднократно рождаться для перехода на более высокие рубежи, что описано в БГ 6.41-45? То есть, можно ли сказать, что эта идея Мадхвачарьи об ограниченности духовного развития на одну жизнь косвенно подтверждается этим отрывком из 6й главы БГ о судьбе неудачливого йога? Или это попытка оправдать собственную лень кармическими ограничениями? Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно призывал своих учеников достичь полного сознания Кришны за одну жизнь, хотя в некоторых местах он сам же признает, что это невозможно, как в комментарии к стиху ШБ 3.15.24 "Вернуться к Богу за одну жизнь невозможно, но живое существо, которое получило человеческое тело, по крайней мере может понять, в чем заключается смысл жизни, и начать действовать в сознании Кришны".

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху, за глубокие вопросы, пробую отвечать. 
Вероятно, те преданные кто просто возлагают свою веру на милость Святого Имени, тем самым познают, что им необходимо для личного успеха в духовной жизни – это прекрасный и самодостаточный процесс! Но здесь мы, те кому это интересно, пытаемся находить некоторые древние ценности философского характера. 

Ответ на вопрос 1.  Мадхвачарья поднимает тему о глубинных различиях в природе разных джив, обсуждая раздел Веданты 3.2.12. В его комментарии эта тема привязана к обсуждению послания Тайттирия-упанишад. При желании можно поднять цитаты…..
Основная сутра в данном разделе такая: ом вриддхи-храса-бхактвам антар-бхавад убхайа-саманджасйад эвам – «В преданности Всевышнему разных существ может наблюдаться закономерный прирост или убыль, что происходит вследствие определенных внутренних качеств каждой души. Этим объясняется и способность к более продвинутой или менее интенсивной духовной практике, и соответствующий заслугам подвижника достигаемый им уровень духовного счастья».
Я так понимаю, это уникальное откровение именно Мадхвачарьи. Ведь Балаева Видьябхушана привязывает этот же набор сутр совсем к другой теме, вероятно, обозначенной в более ранних известных комментариях Шанкары и Рамануджи. 
Причем речь идет не просто о теперешнем состоянии сознания преданного, находящегося в обусловленном состоянии. Известен факт, что среди освобожденных душ существует явно выраженная иерархия обретаемого ими знания и блаженства в соответствии с личным статусом бхакти. Например, каждый преданный из прямого окружения Кришны имеет свой особый неподражаемый духовный статус. А между старшими и младшими всегда сохраняются отношения учителей и учеников.  

Ответ на вопрос 2.
Да это интересная тема о своего рода невидимом "потолке" как вы образно выразились. Конечно, личная дурная карма может составлять препятствие в духовном росте. Но в «Тайны Махабхараты» (том 2, гл. 3, стр. 40) Мадхвачарья выстраивает следующую иерархию ценностей:

„Деятельность любой дживы зиждется на трех факторах: 
1) свабхава — вечно-неизменная природа души, т. е. её уникальное пред-
назначение (йогьята), которое иначе называется — хатха (то, что
не подлежит изменению); 
2) анади-карма — карма, приобретенная дживой в ходе её необозримо длительного странствия в самсаре;
3) праятна, или пауруша — адекватные личные усилия, прилагаемые для достижения успеха в разного рода деятельности.
Указанные три фактора деятельности дживы всегда подчинены воле Бога, кто есть ВАсудева — извечно независимый, самодостаточный, высший из высших Верховный Господь“.

Природа всех джив (обозначенная выше термином хатха) зафиксирована в рамках вселенской духовной иерархии, именуемой таратамья и простирающейся сверху вниз, начиная от пресветлого Брахмы и заканчивая худшим из демонов — Кали.
Из глубинной природы души, хатхи, проистекает конкретная личностная деятельность, карма, являющаяся жизненным долгом человека. А определенный вид кармы требует специфических усилий — праятна, которые необходимо прилагать для исполнения своего долга.
Существует и обратная связь — только целенаправленные усилия пробуждают дремлющую энергию как хатхи (глубинной природы души), так и кармы (склонности человека к определенному роду деятельности). Более того, без должных усилий (праятна) ни хатха, ни карма не способны порождать ожидаемые плоды деятельности!
….Здесь конец цитаты….

 Таким образом, важность целенаправленных усилий подчеркивается, как ИНСТРУМЕНТ позволяющий достигать разного рода плодов деятельности. 
Но мы начали беседу об особом внутреннем потенциале, который имеет рамки. Говоря в целом Мадхвачарья определяет его как неодинаковую у разных джив врожденную способность к бхакти. В выше представленной цитате он определяет ее тремя взаимосвязанными терминами: свабхава, йогьята, хатха.  
Это особенность учения Мадхвачарьи, по сути он все оценивает по критерию бхакти. Интересно, что определение бхакти можно видеть прямо в предыдущей к обсуждаемой теме Веданты 3.2.11 (см. мою книгу стр. 223).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Спасибо за глубокий ответ. Осталось прояснить одну деталь про судьбу неудачливого йога (БГ 6.41-45). Причиной его неспособности достичь высшей цели за одну жизнь является комплекс перечисленных вами трех факторов (свабхава, анади-карма, праятна) или только анади-карма и усилия (праятна) играют тут роль, т.к. свабхава неизменна?

----------


## Гададхара Пандит дас

Да, извините, я упустил эту часть вопроса вашего. Конечно, эта ситуация неуспешного йога связана с кармой. Он не смог отказаться от желаний связанных с пунья-кармой, и поэтому отправился в рай. Ведь известно, что праведные заслуги, которые в категории трех пурушартх – дхарма, артха и кама – они не сжигаются огнем духовного знания, в случае если подвижник таки хочет ими насладиться. (см. Веданта, раздел 3.4).
Существует такое понятие – пурти – «состояние насыщения», к которому приходит воплощенная душа в итоге своей эволюции прохождения через самсару.  В результате он фактически находит себя, свою свабхаву. Говоря точнее, свабхава может быть познана и раньше в процессе служения, но пурти это когда предназначение свыше для конкретной души исполнено, и появляется полное убеждение, что в материальном мире делать нечего. 
Это период зрелости, зависящий от многих факторов. В обычной ситуации учитывается суммарный результат анади-кармы, но считается что благодаря процессу предания шаранагати по отношению к гуру и Кришне созревание возможно существенно ускорить! По достижению состояния пурти, усилия практикующего, в первую очередь его бхакти, естественным образом становятся в полной мере эффективными, что и призывает милость Господа. 
Тогда ум естественным образом становится расположенным к вхождению в самадхи. 
Если кто-то достигает полную реализацию и становится дживан-мукта, даже он пожинает некий остаток прарабдха-кармы и период этот условно называют «карма-шеша-бхога». Для дживан-мукты как такового риска падения нет в период пожатия остатка его кармы. (см. Веданта, раздел 4.1)

----------

